# Sunday and Monday Catfishing



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Went Sunday up on the Tombigbee near Mt Vernon Al. Caught nothing but blues all afternoon with a small flathead mixed in. Changed up on monday and went up the Alabama to Dixie landing and got in on a good Flathead bite. All were just good fish but did have 1 at 23 lbs. Caught a big ole blue on sunday that I didnt weigh but just took a pic and tossed back in. You can look at my foot compared to his head and get a pretty good idea of his size. If you want some pretty good eating sized blues get up on the Tombigbee they are thick.


----------



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

what was u using for bait i was up there fishing the other day out of boat yard with shad didnt hit on nothing


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Live Bream


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice catch sbarrow. How wide is the Tom River?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good catch, And I'm digging the cleaning station. Its been a while since I have been back up to Dixie landing.


----------



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

sbarrow said:


> Live Bream


thx and very nice catch


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Brother caught 30 or so Saturday night launching at hubbards. All between 1 and 4 lbs though. Channels and blues. We usually catch a good bit of blues though like you did on the tombigbee though. Nice fish


----------

